# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Na tradhëtoi apo e tradhëtuam Mirela Manjanin?!

## Shijaksi-London

Manjani, shtiza shqiptare, kampione bote për flamurin grek 



Shqiptarja Mirela Manjani, rekordmenja e hedhjes së shtizës, pjesëmarrëse e shumë aktiviteteve të rangut ndërkombëtar, nuk i ndahet asnjëherë zonës së medaljeve. Vajza nga Durrrësi, që me shtizën e saj ka arritur rekord të ri në Kampionatin Botëror të Atletikës që zhvillohet në Paris, e ka hedhur shtizën 66.52 metra dhe ka lënë pas kubanezen, Osleidis Menendez, mbajtëse e rekordit në vitit 2001. Në këtë kampionat, kubanezja zuri vendin e pestë. 26- vjeçarja, ndonëse sot përfaqëson ngjyrat e shtetit helen, në këtë lloj sporti mbetet si gjithë sportistët e tjerë shqiptarë të talentuar, që për arsye nga më të ndryshmet, kryesisht ajo ekonomike, luajnë dhe mbajnë rekorde për ngjyrat e flamujve të huaj. Ka qenë viti 1997 kur ajo aktivizohet për herë të parë me ngjyrat e Greqisë. Po këtë vit, ajo ka vendosur rekordin brenda vendin helen. Në vitin 1999 ajo ka marrë pjesë në Lojrat Ndërkombëtare të zhvilluara në Sevilje dhe ka marrë medaljen e parë të artë. Në këtë aktivitet botëror, ajo ka arritur rekordin prej 67.09 metrash. Në vitin 2000, Manjani ka marrë pjesë në Lojrat Olimpike të zhvilluara në Sidnei, duke zënë vendin e dytë dhe ka marrë medaljen e argjendit. Vendin e parë në këtë kampionat e arriti kubanezja Menendez. Gjatë kësaj kohe, ajo ishte e martuar me peshëngritësin shqiptar, Jorgo Xhelili. Në vitin 2001, Manjani fiton medaljen e argjendtë në lojrat e zhvilluara në Edmundo. Edhe këtë vit, rekordin e hedhjes së shtizës e fitoi kubanezja Menendez, me 69.53 metra. Kurse Mirela Manjani ka zënë vetëm vendin e dytë, me shifrat 65.78 metra. Ka qenë viti 2002 kur ajo rrok nje tjetër medalje të artë, në Lojrat Botërore që u zhvilluan në Monako. Në këtë turne, Mirela nuk njihej nga shtypi gjerman për shkak të ndryshimit të mbiemrit, nga Xhelili, dikur titullare me këtë mbiemër, në Manjani. Ishte rekordi i arritur prej saj, ajo që e bëri të njohur. Para dy ditësh, në Paris, shqiptarja Manjani ka vënë një rekord të ri botëror në hedhjen e shtizës, duke kapur vendin e parë me 66.52 metra. Në një deklaratë të dhënë për shtypin grek, ajo ka thënë: Këtë fitorë ja dedikoj babait tim, i cili më ka marrë në telefon dhe më ka thënë që të dua me titull. Dhe unë e arrita. Pas këtij rekordi. ajo vështron për një medalje tjetër në Lojrat Olimpike të Athinës në vitin 2004.

----------


## raku

mos eshte gje motra e pirro dhimes kjo?

----------


## glaukus 001

Po pse u be greke Mirela?
A s'kishte moj moter ndonje Angli, Gjermani, France, Hollande a cfare te duash po pse shtetase greke se me rezultatet qe ka nuk e ka problem te fitoje nenshtetesine e shumices se  shteteve qe do ua kerkonte.
A mund te na thote ndonje nese ndonje dege e panjohur ne fisin e saj rrjedh nga Greqia apo ishte parja e lavdia qe i ofruan ?!?

Rrine shqiptaret e neperkemben ne token greke ndersa disa se kane problem t'i valevisin flamurin fqinjit tone dinak diaspora e te cilit akoma mendon per autonomi te ''400 000 grekeve''/emigranteve shqiptare qe do pashaportizohen ne te ardhmen ...
Nuk e meritojne akoma greket t'u tundim ne flamurin se ata kane mbetur ballkanike pergjithesisht e jo evropianizuar/civilizuar si fqinja tjeter Italia p.sh.  Ata akoma s'na kane njohur arvanitasit (shqiptaret) qe ishin ne balle te Revolucionit per pavaresine e Greqise, s'duan te njohin ceshtjen came dhe akoma pohojne ne shifrat zyrtare se kane 98% greke....  

Vazhdo Mirele vazhdo e ndritja fytyren babait pa Shqiperia aty eshte ...

*Te pakten nuk u be serbe* ...

----------


## Neandertal

Ne te s'emes edhe Mirela.

Ptu, injorante!

----------


## troptit

tung!
nuk e kuptoj pse flitet per te ketu?
ajo nuk eshte me shqipetare. e kujt i plasi se paska fitu medalje te arte? a ka pass greke? po. i paste krise ne greqi! asaj edhe kujt ndryshon shtetesi!

----------


## BOKE

Pasi rekordmenia  e sotme e Shqipërisë, Mirela Manjani shpallet për herë të dytë Kampione  e Botës 

Tradhtinë e kemi midis nesh, jo te Mirela! 

* Shqipëria ka krijuar dy herë Kampionen e Botës, Mirela Manjani! 

* Shqipëria ka tradhtuar sportin nobël të atletikës së lehtë!            

* Shqipëria është i vetmi vend në Europë pa pistë atletike!

* Shqipëria po e shndërron sportin kombëtar në loteri!       

* Shqipëria ka 30 rekorde kombëtare 20 vjet pa i thyer!

* Shqipëria dhe parulla e vitit 1945: "Të thyejmë rekordet e Paraluftës!        

Besnik DIZDARI 

Dy rekordmenë të shquar të Shqipërisë në atletikën e lehtë, Ajet Toska dhe Pavllo Mihali, janë të vetmit njerëz që çdo ditë dalin në punë për të punuar për atletikën kombëtare. Vetëm këta të dy. Askush tjetër. Nuk ka shtet në Europë që për sportin e atletikës së lehtë paguan vetëm dy njerëz! Dhe megjithatë, dy rekordmenët tanë, përpiqen, punojnë, shqetësohen. Kanë një zyrë me tavan të ulët, që nuk plotëson asnjë kusht pune të sotme dhe që s'ka asgjë të përbashkët me zyrat sportive më të rëndomta, edhe në shtetin më të parëndësishëm postkomunist të Europës. Dhe ndihen të vetmuar. Mundohen përditë ta shpëtojnë atletikën shqiptare, ta nxjerrin nga skamja. Ia kanë arritur të kenë me vete jo pak atletë pasionantë megjithatë, të cilët e ushtrojnë atletikën s'dihet se ku, ngaqë Shqipëria është i vetmi vend në Europë që nuk ka një stadium atletike. Dhe prapë ne kemi atletë. Janë heronj për nga kushtet që i cfilitin. 

Kështu, dy zyrtarët tanë të vetëm të atletikës së lehtë, Toska dhe Mihali, ia arrijnë të shpëtojnë diçka nga ajo që mund të shpëtohet thjesht prej një pasioni të vjetër, që këtyre dy rekordmenëve të jashtëzakonshëm të Shqipërisë, iu vlon në shpirt. 

Sekretari i përgjithshëm i Federatës Shqiptare të Atletikës, Ajet Toka, është i vetmi sekretar i përgjithshëm i një Federate atletike prej 52 shteteve të Europës që është një rekordmen në fuqi, pra që nuk i është thyer rekordi, sepse ende askush nuk ka guxuar t'ia prekë atë. Ndonëse e ka thyer 17 vjet përpara, më 22 gusht 1986, kur ka qenë 25 vjeç djalë. Shifrat e tij janë edhe për sot të nivelit të lartë ndërkombëtar: 75.92 metra! Po nga ana tjetër, si një paradoks i pashembullt, rekordi i tij fenomenal për ne, sot tregon vetë prapambetjen e qartë të atletikës sonë. 20 vjet më parë, më 1983, rekordmeni Pavllo Mihali ka kërcyer me shkop 5.21 metra. Kampioni i këtij viti, 2003, në Shqipëri arriti 4.50 metra dhe askujt sot nuk mund t'i shkojë nëpër mend se mund të arrijë 5.21 metra si 20 vjet më parë. Dhe prej 59 rekordeve kombëtare të atletikës shqiptare, plot 30 rekorde i përkasin kohës së përtej viteve '80 e poshtë. Madje ka rekorde si ai i dhjetëgarëshit (Skënder Balluku) e i 50 km ecje sportive (Sadik Demiri) që datojnë më 1975 dhe 1976, gati 30 vjet të shkuara!    

Ndërkaq, Kampionati i fundit Botëror që sapo përfundoi në Saint Denis të Francës, Shqipërisë i pranoi vetëm një atlet. Ky ishte Arben Maka një nga më të mirët e Shqipërisë. Ai mori pjesë në vrapimin e 100 metrave dhe për fatin e tij arriti rezultatin mëse modest 10.87, ndonëse Maka ka arritur me kronometër dore deri në 10.3. Dhe vetëm kaq. 

Po ja sensacioni: Mirela Manjani, atlete e Durrësit, krijuar prej atletikës shqiptare, fiton për herë të dytë titullin e Kampiones së Botës në hedhjen e shtizës. Këto dy skaje më të fundit: shqiptare, Arben Maka 10.87 në 100 metra i eliminuar qysh me baterinë e parë dhe shqiptarja tjetër, Mirela Manjani - Kampione e Botës për herë të dytë, përfaqësojnë ndarje të mëdha larg njeri-tjetrit. Megjithatë, kanë një të përbashkët të madhe: shqiptarësinë e tyre atletike, nëse mund të përcaktoja kësisoji. Sepse të dy janë krijim i atletikës shqiptare. I pari të trondit me dështimin tonë. E dyta të trondit me arritjen fenomenale të atletikës "sonë". 

Tashmë as unë nuk kam kohë të merrem as me siglat "Greece", as me flamurin kombëtar të Greqisë me të cilin u mbështoll edhe një herë tjetër Mirela, kësaj radhe në Saint Denis të Parisit, as me arritjen e madhe të Greqisë, e cila i blatoi këto përmasa botërore asaj. Po ashtu, nuk kam kohë të humb duke i fryrë përtej llogjikës, të të ashtuquajturit  "nacionalizëm shqiptar të tipit të izolimit të një regjimi që shkoi", dhe madje nuk kam as forca e as mundësi për të vërtetuar saktësisht, nëse Manjani ka folë kundër Shqipërisë apo jo në Greqi. Por marr guximin të them se tradhtinë - nëse vazhdojmë të flasim për tradhtina kësisoji - e kemi më parë midis nesh dhe jo te Mirela Manjani. 

Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe ndaj kombit tënd, të mjedisit sportiv, se sa kur një shtet braktis sportin e atletikës. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe për kulturën kombëtare madje, që Shqipëria vazhdon të jetë i vetmi vend në Europë pa pistë atletike. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të paguash vetëm dy vetë për të rimëkëmbur atletikën dhe të paguash bie fjala 20 vetë për një sektor që quhet "shkencor", që padashur bëhet edhe një "rifugium pecatorium" për t'i bërë vende pa meritë ndokujt. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të mos subvencionosh për atletikën e lehtë, që është sporti më i parë që ka zhvilluar një kampionat kombëtar në Shqipëri (1929). Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të lësh atletët shqiptarë të stërviten në çakull e dhé, në pluhur a qymyr, kur atletika shqiptare është sporti i parë në Shqipëri që ka krijuar ekipin tonë kombëtar, fanelat kuq e zi dhe që ka përfaqësuar për herë të parë në histori Shqipërinë në një kampionat ndërkombëtar (Zagreb 1934, Lojërat Ballkanike). Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se të djegësh tash sa vjet fondin e ndërtimit të pistës së tartanit, e për vite për kapricio të një njeriu të miqësive klanore, t'ia mbyllësh dyert e Stadiumit Kombëtar atletëve. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa ta zhdukësh atletikën nga gazetat, nga publiciteti sportiv, nga problemet, nga nxitja, nga promovimi, nga axhendat, qoftë edhe të vetë shtetit, i cili sportin e ka edhe detyrë kushtetuese. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të kesh një ministri që ka sigël edhe "Sportin", dhe që megjithëkëtë të lejojë që të shuhet sporti nobël i atletikës. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa ta loterizosh sportin kombëtar, siç po ngjet vetëm në Shqipëri, madje deri aty sa thuajse çdo gjashtë muaj shpiket një loteri tjetër, kalamendet rinia dhe përfitimet e duhura të mos shkojnë te sporti kombëtar, veçanërisht te atletika, si kudo në Europë. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa ta harrosh, ta mallkosh, t'ia shuash emrin dy herë Kampiones së Botës dhe Kampiones së Europës pse ka "tradhtuar" Shqipërinë duke "iu shitur" flamurit helen, e nga ana tjetër, të mos shqetësohesh aspak për shkatërrimin e atletikës kombëtare. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të lejosh që të ushtojnë televizione e gazeta me jetën, rezultate, intimitete, fate, arritje, kërshërina bajate me gjithë futbollistët e Europës, madje edhe me ato prej më të rëndomtëve që nuk i njohin mirë as në vendet e tyre dhe të zhdukësh famën e një Mirela Manjani. 

Me kësisoj tradhtinash të pafund na takon të merremi, dhe jo me "tradhtinë" e një njeriu të vetëm, me emrin Mirela Manjani, që në fund të fundit, edhe në këtë çast "tradhtie" të saj me ngritjen lart të flamurit të Greqisë në olimpin e atletikës botërore, prap se prap, mua dhe askënd nuk e pengon të shkruajë fjalë për fjalë, këtë lajm:

"Rekordmenia e sotme e Shqipërisë, Mirela Manjani, u shpall më 30 gusht 2003 në Saint Denis të Parisit në Francë, Kampione e Botës për herë të dytë në hedhjen e shtizës për Greqinë, pjesëtare e ekipit kombëtar të të cilës është".

Sepse, nëse e keni harruar, megjithëse kam shkruar disa herë, shqiptarja Mirela Manjani e Greqisë, sot e kësaj dite vazhdon të jetë rekordmene kombëtare e Shqipërisë në hedhjen e shtizës. Si gazetar i vjetër, çka gjithashtu e kam thënë para një viti në faqet e kësaj gazete, në fund të fundit, bëj detyrën e fiksimit të kësaj historie dhe dihet që nuk bëj pjesë në turmën e gazetarëve të vendit tim, të rinj apo të vjetër qofshin, të cilët nuk denjojnë të botojnë thuajse asgjë për titullin më të ri të fituar nga atletja fenomenale shqiptare Mirela Manjani. 

Sepse Mirela Manjani jo vetëm që është shqiptare, por është një atlete shqiptare, ka lindur si atlete shqiptare, është formuar deri në gjysmë të rrugës si një atlete shqiptare, ka fituar jo pak suksese si atlete shqiptare, është njohur në botën ndërkombëtare si atlete shqiptare. 

Temë e  vjetër megjithatë...

Detyrohem të përsëris: edhe pse medaljet e mëdha të Manjanit i përkasin Greqisë, historia shqiptare në gjithë këtë periudhë sensacionale të saj, është rrënja, nisma, njohja e madhe. Nuk mund të mohohet prej askujt. Do të ishte një tjetër tradhti më e madhe, madje tradhti ndaj së vërtetës. Sepse jemi edhe ne aty, brenda periudhës fenomenale shqiptaro-greke të hedhjes së shtizës për femra, pjesë e shpalljes të IAAF (Federata Botërore e Atletikës së Lehtë), atë të fillimit të vitit 2001, ku shqiptarja jonë - për fatin tonë përfaqësuese e Greqisë - ishte  midis 3 atleteve më të mira të shekullit 20 në hedhjen e shtizës. Ndërkohë që e nis shekullin e 21-të me dy tituj të rinj: atë të Kampiones së Evropës dhe këtë të dytin e Kampiones së Botës. Rrënjët janë historia e saj shqiptare, të cilën ne duhet ta tregojmë e ritregojmë sa herë Mirela na jep rast. Të shtunën në mbrëmbje deri vonë jam marrë me internetin dhe kudo Mirela ishte po ajo, shqiptarja: "Lindur në Durrës të Shqipërisë". Dhe po e botoj përsëri historinë e saj shqiptare, për kujtesë kombëtare, për barazpeshë shpirtërore kombëtare, jo thjesht për "nacionalizëm", por për ndjenjë të vetëdijshme kombëtare, për të luftuar morinë e tradhtinave që përmenda më lart, çka në krahasim me "tradhtinë" e Kampiones "sonë" të Botës, për fat të keq, janë gjigante!



MIRELA MANJANI 

Lindur në Durrës (Shqipëri) më 1976 

Rezultatet e suksesshme me Shqipërinë:

1990:    48.30 m.           Rekord kombëtar NEN 14

1991:    54.86 m.           Rekord kombëtar NEN 15-16

1993:    54.86 m.           Rekord kombëtar NEN 17-18

1994:    57.20 m.           Kampione e Ballkanit Juniore

1994:    56.62 m.           Kampione e Ballkanit të Rritura

1994:    53.40 m.           Finaliste (e 8-ta) e Kampionatit Botëror Juniore

1995:    55.56 m.           Finaliste (e 12-ta) e Kampionatit Botëror

1995:    59.36 m.           Kampione e Ballkanit Juniore

1995:    57.28 m.           Nënkampione e Evropës Juniore

1996:    59.90 m.           Medalje Ari në "Bruno Zauli"

1996:    62.46 m.           Rekord i Shqipërisë në Alabama  



Dhe mandej historia tjetër, ajo greke e Manjanit, doemos legjendare. Pak e kishim dëgjuar gjatë vitit 2003, ndonëse në Kupën e Europës më 21 qershor 2003 kishte mbërritur në 63.13 metra. Duket se ajo punon në heshtje për muaj të tanë, për të shpërthyer në kohën e duhur në garat e mëdha. Ndonëse siç thotë komenti i IAAF, "asgjë nuk duket ta pengojë atë në një arenë të rëndësishme kampionati - një disiplinë që ndoshta buron prej profesionit të saj të oficeres detare". 

Kësisoj, qysh nga hedhja e parë, në garën e Saint Denis të së shtunës që shkoi, ajo ishte shkatërruese për kundërshtaret e njohura Shikolenko, Narius, Menendez, madje "madhështore" siç përcaktoi komentatori i IAAF, duke mos iu lejuar atyre as edhe një çast kryesimi. Kjo qe psikologjia e Mirela Manjanit, 27 vjeçe më 21 dhjetor 2003, 1.65 metra shtatlartë dhe 65 kilogram peshë trupore, një fizik solid dhe shpërthyes në hudhjen elegante të një stili të formuar qysh në Durrësin e Shqipërisë nga Klubi Sportiv 'Teuta' e Durrësit dhe trajneri i saj shqiptar Petrit Kërtusha, ata që e lindën dhe formuan këtë margaritar të atletikës dhe sportit të botës së sotme moderne së cilës ajo sapo i rrëmbeu edhe një triumf  tjetër, këtë të titullit botëror 2003:

1. M. MANJANI / Gre     66.52

2. T.SHIKOLENKO / Rus            63.28

3. S.NERIUS / Ger                     62.70

4. M.INBERG / Fin                     62.20

5. O. MENENDEZ / Cub 62.19

6. S.BISSET / Cub                     60.17

Ky ishte apogjeu i Mirela Manjanit, e cila siç përcaktoi IAAF, "ka një krah hedhës të shpejtë e të fuqishëm, por edhe flokë të gjatë të verdhë dhe tipare helenike prej një perëndeshe të Olimpit, përveç vendlindjes shqiptare. Personifikim i forcës dhe bukurisë".

Dhe prej këtu ajo pasuron historinë e saj sensacionale greke që është kjo:

Titujt e mëdhenj me Greqinë

1999, Sevilje: 67.09 m.           Kampione e Botës (Rekord Botëror)

2000, Sydnei: 67.51 m.           Nënkampione Olimpike   

2001, Edmonton: 65.78 m.       Nënkampione  e Botës

2002, Munich: 67.47 m.            Kampione e Evropës

2003, Paris, S. Denis: 66.52      Kampione e Botës

Kjo "histori greke" përfaqëson një nga historitë më të rralla të kësaj gare të Greqisë së lashtë, e cituar deri prej një Homeri dhe Taciti. 

Ndodhemi para një qëndrueshmërie të rrallë për një atlete fenomenale nga Shqipëria. Siç e kam pasë thënë me kohë, emri është gjithnjë aty, i skalitur për jetë: Mirela Manjani, lindur në Durrës më 1976 dhe rritur e formuar si atlete e nivelit botëror në Durrësin shqiptar mbi Adriatik, qyteti i Klestonit - kampionit antik të Olimpiadës. Sot e kësaj dite mbajtëse e 4 rekordve kombëtare në hedhjen e shtizës për Shqipërinë: nga mosha 14 deri te të rriturat. Ndoshta është e vetmja atlete në Botë që në të njëjtën kohë - njohur zyrtarisht edhe nga IAAF - është Rekordmene Kombëtare për dy shtete, për dy kombe: Shqipërinë dhe Greqinë!

E pra?

Vazhdojmë të heshtim kësisoj për kampionët Olimpike, Botërorë e Europianë, të cilët i kemi zbuluar, përgatitur e rritur për mjaft kohë vetë ne. Në fund të fundit, pse i bëri Shqipëria sportistë klasi shpejtoi të na i rrëmbente edhe Greqia, për t'i bërë ajo Kampionë të Botës, Olimpikë dhe të Europës! Dhe prapë më duhet të përsëris: Nëse këta sportistë shqiptarë të një fame botërore greke, kanë ra pré e një pjese të shtypit vendas duke arritur deri në deklarata të papranueshme - nëse ato nuk janë sajime - gjesti i parë i tyre do të ishte falje ndaj Shqipërisë - Nënë. Ndërsa ne, për të treguar se jemi atdhetarë, pra jo pseudoatdhetarë - ne që me të drejtë kemi një Teatër "Aleksandër Moisiu" edhe pse vetëm ngaqë aktori i madh ka thjesht një origjinë shqiptare, apo që hidhemi me të drejtë përpjetë kur Maqedonia e quan "Bijë të Maqedonisë" Nënë Terezën, ndonëse duam s'duam, aty është rritë shqiptarja e madhe së cilës shqiptarët e regjimit të Shqipërisë nuk e kanë lejuar të takojë për 40 vjet as nënën e as motrën - banore të Tiranës - nuk ka pra llogjikë që të heshtim kësisoji ndaj këtyre sportistëve të rangut botëror të formuar po prej nesh, në tokën tonë, në stadiumin tonë, me trajnerin tonë, në kampionatet tona, pa mohuar kurrë zotësinë e madhe të Greqisë për t'i ngjitur ata në majat e titujve botërorë.

Do të ishte më mirë që më parë të spastronim këndej pari tradhtinat tona. 

Dhe të përkujtonim ngritjen e parë të ekipit kombëtar shqiptar, që është i ai i atletikës së kohës së Mbretërisë më 1934; t'iu japim shokë Ajet Toskës e Pavllo Mihalit për të ringritur atletikën kombëtare; t'i japim Shqipërisë pistën e atletikës; të marrim përftimet e loterive sportive për sportin kombëtar; të ndalojmë gazetat e televizionet që nuk iu kushtohen sportit kombëtar, por kryesisht atij të huaj; të rindërtojmë sektorin shkencor të sporteve dhe prej këtyre shkencëtarëve nëse qofshin të tillë, të paktën nja dy t'ia japim Federatës së Atletikës për të mbështetur edhe me shkencë rimbëkëmbjen e këtij sporti nobël - ndërsa të tjerët federatave të tjera; që fondet më të mëdha tani për tani Ministria që ka në sigël "Sportin", t'ia japë atletikës; që ne më në fund, të organizojmë një Konferencë Kombëtare për të shpëtuar atletikën kombëtare.

Më 1945 regjimi komunist më tepër me inatin kundër Mbretërisë se sa për përparimin e sportit kombëtar, lëshoi parullën: "Të thyejmë rekordet e Paraluftës!" Dhe i theu. E për këtë i lumtë. Dhe a nuk e kuptojmë vallë, se sa do t'i shërbenim sportit kombëtar, atletikës kombëtare, nëse në këtë gusht 2003 menjëherë pas titullit të dytë botëror të Mirela Manjanit, të lëshonim thirrjen: "Të thyejmë 30 rekordet kombëtare të viteve '80 e më prapa", çka për fat janë të gjithë të shekullit të shkuar?!

Atletika shqiptare kërkon ndërkaq, të hyjë në Shekullin 21. Mendja ta do që ndihet krenare për dy herë Kampionen e Botës, Mirela Manjanin "e saj". Porta për të hyrë në shekullin e ri tek është. Por pa hequr "tradhtinat" që u përmendën në këte shkrim, ne do të mbetemi edhe kushedi për sa kohë te shekulli i kaluar.

Marre nga gazeta "Tema"

----------


## Albo

Ore njerez!

Pse jeni kaq shpirtzinj. Ne vend qe te gezoheni qe nje shqiptare eshte atletia me e mire ne bote, ju manifestoni te njejtin mentalitet qe i karakterizon dhe greket, xhelozine, smiren, percmimin.

Mirela Manjani nuk u lind ne Greqi, nuk e filloi karrieren e saj ne Greqi, dhe nuk kaloi 21 vjetet e pare te jetes se saj ne Greqi. Ajo zgjodhi Greqine si shume athlete te tjere shqiptare pasi Greqia i ofroi ate qe Shqiperia nuk i ofroi. Mbase Mirela duhej te ngelej nje kampione shqiptare pa nje shans per te arritur ate sukses qe ka arritur sot, vetem e vetem qe ju "patriotet" shqiptare te ndiheni te lumtur.

Mirela Manjani eshte shqiptare dhe do te jete shqiptare. Flamuri i saj grek eshte i perkohshem dhe ajo ka per tu kthyer ne Shqiperi atehere kur Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret do te dine te vleresojne dhe mbeshtesin sic duhet njerezit e artit, shkences, sportit.

Gezohuni me suksesin e Mireles dhe mos e gjykoni ate pa gjykuar vetet tuaja me pare. Ajo eshte larguar nga Shqiperia per te njejten arsye qe jam larguar edhe une e ju, per nje jete me te mire, per nje shans per te mesuar, punuar dhe per ti bere enderrat tona realitet.

Nenshtetesia greke e ka bere Mirelen greke, aqsa nenshtetesia amerikane me ka bere mua amerikan!

Albo

----------


## Albo

Pasi rekordmenia e sotme e Shqipërisë, Mirela Manjani shpallet për herë të dytë Kampione e Botës 

Tradhtinë e kemi midis nesh, jo te Mirela! 

* Shqipëria ka krijuar dy herë Kampionen e Botës, Mirela Manjani! 

* Shqipëria ka tradhtuar sportin nobël të atletikës së lehtë!

* Shqipëria është i vetmi vend në Europë pa pistë atletike!

* Shqipëria po e shndërron sportin kombëtar në loteri! 

* Shqipëria ka 30 rekorde kombëtare 20 vjet pa i thyer!

* Shqipëria dhe parulla e vitit 1945: "Të thyejmë rekordet e Paraluftës! 

Besnik DIZDARI 

Dy rekordmenë të shquar të Shqipërisë në atletikën e lehtë, Ajet Toska dhe Pavllo Mihali, janë të vetmit njerëz që çdo ditë dalin në punë për të punuar për atletikën kombëtare. Vetëm këta të dy. Askush tjetër. Nuk ka shtet në Europë që për sportin e atletikës së lehtë paguan vetëm dy njerëz! Dhe megjithatë, dy rekordmenët tanë, përpiqen, punojnë, shqetësohen. Kanë një zyrë me tavan të ulët, që nuk plotëson asnjë kusht pune të sotme dhe që s'ka asgjë të përbashkët me zyrat sportive më të rëndomta, edhe në shtetin më të parëndësishëm postkomunist të Europës. Dhe ndihen të vetmuar. Mundohen përditë ta shpëtojnë atletikën shqiptare, ta nxjerrin nga skamja. Ia kanë arritur të kenë me vete jo pak atletë pasionantë megjithatë, të cilët e ushtrojnë atletikën s'dihet se ku, ngaqë Shqipëria është i vetmi vend në Europë që nuk ka një stadium atletike. Dhe prapë ne kemi atletë. Janë heronj për nga kushtet që i cfilitin. 

Kështu, dy zyrtarët tanë të vetëm të atletikës së lehtë, Toska dhe Mihali, ia arrijnë të shpëtojnë diçka nga ajo që mund të shpëtohet thjesht prej një pasioni të vjetër, që këtyre dy rekordmenëve të jashtëzakonshëm të Shqipërisë, iu vlon në shpirt. 

Sekretari i përgjithshëm i Federatës Shqiptare të Atletikës, Ajet Toka, është i vetmi sekretar i përgjithshëm i një Federate atletike prej 52 shteteve të Europës që është një rekordmen në fuqi, pra që nuk i është thyer rekordi, sepse ende askush nuk ka guxuar t'ia prekë atë. Ndonëse e ka thyer 17 vjet përpara, më 22 gusht 1986, kur ka qenë 25 vjeç djalë. Shifrat e tij janë edhe për sot të nivelit të lartë ndërkombëtar: 75.92 metra! Po nga ana tjetër, si një paradoks i pashembullt, rekordi i tij fenomenal për ne, sot tregon vetë prapambetjen e qartë të atletikës sonë. 20 vjet më parë, më 1983, rekordmeni Pavllo Mihali ka kërcyer me shkop 5.21 metra. Kampioni i këtij viti, 2003, në Shqipëri arriti 4.50 metra dhe askujt sot nuk mund t'i shkojë nëpër mend se mund të arrijë 5.21 metra si 20 vjet më parë. Dhe prej 59 rekordeve kombëtare të atletikës shqiptare, plot 30 rekorde i përkasin kohës së përtej viteve '80 e poshtë. Madje ka rekorde si ai i dhjetëgarëshit (Skënder Balluku) e i 50 km ecje sportive (Sadik Demiri) që datojnë më 1975 dhe 1976, gati 30 vjet të shkuara! 

Ndërkaq, Kampionati i fundit Botëror që sapo përfundoi në Saint Denis të Francës, Shqipërisë i pranoi vetëm një atlet. Ky ishte Arben Maka një nga më të mirët e Shqipërisë. Ai mori pjesë në vrapimin e 100 metrave dhe për fatin e tij arriti rezultatin mëse modest 10.87, ndonëse Maka ka arritur me kronometër dore deri në 10.3. Dhe vetëm kaq. 

Po ja sensacioni: Mirela Manjani, atlete e Durrësit, krijuar prej atletikës shqiptare, fiton për herë të dytë titullin e Kampiones së Botës në hedhjen e shtizës. Këto dy skaje më të fundit: shqiptare, Arben Maka 10.87 në 100 metra i eliminuar qysh me baterinë e parë dhe shqiptarja tjetër, Mirela Manjani - Kampione e Botës për herë të dytë, përfaqësojnë ndarje të mëdha larg njeri-tjetrit. Megjithatë, kanë një të përbashkët të madhe: shqiptarësinë e tyre atletike, nëse mund të përcaktoja kësisoji. Sepse të dy janë krijim i atletikës shqiptare. I pari të trondit me dështimin tonë. E dyta të trondit me arritjen fenomenale të atletikës "sonë". 

Tashmë as unë nuk kam kohë të merrem as me siglat "Greece", as me flamurin kombëtar të Greqisë me të cilin u mbështoll edhe një herë tjetër Mirela, kësaj radhe në Saint Denis të Parisit, as me arritjen e madhe të Greqisë, e cila i blatoi këto përmasa botërore asaj. Po ashtu, nuk kam kohë të humb duke i fryrë përtej llogjikës, të të ashtuquajturit "nacionalizëm shqiptar të tipit të izolimit të një regjimi që shkoi", dhe madje nuk kam as forca e as mundësi për të vërtetuar saktësisht, nëse Manjani ka folë kundër Shqipërisë apo jo në Greqi. Por marr guximin të them se tradhtinë - nëse vazhdojmë të flasim për tradhtina kësisoji - e kemi më parë midis nesh dhe jo te Mirela Manjani. 

Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe ndaj kombit tënd, të mjedisit sportiv, se sa kur një shtet braktis sportin e atletikës. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe për kulturën kombëtare madje, që Shqipëria vazhdon të jetë i vetmi vend në Europë pa pistë atletike. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të paguash vetëm dy vetë për të rimëkëmbur atletikën dhe të paguash bie fjala 20 vetë për një sektor që quhet "shkencor", që padashur bëhet edhe një "rifugium pecatorium" për t'i bërë vende pa meritë ndokujt. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të mos subvencionosh për atletikën e lehtë, që është sporti më i parë që ka zhvilluar një kampionat kombëtar në Shqipëri (1929). Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të lësh atletët shqiptarë të stërviten në çakull e dhé, në pluhur a qymyr, kur atletika shqiptare është sporti i parë në Shqipëri që ka krijuar ekipin tonë kombëtar, fanelat kuq e zi dhe që ka përfaqësuar për herë të parë në histori Shqipërinë në një kampionat ndërkombëtar (Zagreb 1934, Lojërat Ballkanike). Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se të djegësh tash sa vjet fondin e ndërtimit të pistës së tartanit, e për vite për kapricio të një njeriu të miqësive klanore, t'ia mbyllësh dyert e Stadiumit Kombëtar atletëve. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa ta zhdukësh atletikën nga gazetat, nga publiciteti sportiv, nga problemet, nga nxitja, nga promovimi, nga axhendat, qoftë edhe të vetë shtetit, i cili sportin e ka edhe detyrë kushtetuese. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të kesh një ministri që ka sigël edhe "Sportin", dhe që megjithëkëtë të lejojë që të shuhet sporti nobël i atletikës. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa ta loterizosh sportin kombëtar, siç po ngjet vetëm në Shqipëri, madje deri aty sa thuajse çdo gjashtë muaj shpiket një loteri tjetër, kalamendet rinia dhe përfitimet e duhura të mos shkojnë te sporti kombëtar, veçanërisht te atletika, si kudo në Europë. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa ta harrosh, ta mallkosh, t'ia shuash emrin dy herë Kampiones së Botës dhe Kampiones së Europës pse ka "tradhtuar" Shqipërinë duke "iu shitur" flamurit helen, e nga ana tjetër, të mos shqetësohesh aspak për shkatërrimin e atletikës kombëtare. Nuk ka tradhti më të madhe se sa të lejosh që të ushtojnë televizione e gazeta me jetën, rezultate, intimitete, fate, arritje, kërshërina bajate me gjithë futbollistët e Europës, madje edhe me ato prej më të rëndomtëve që nuk i njohin mirë as në vendet e tyre dhe të zhdukësh famën e një Mirela Manjani. 

Me kësisoj tradhtinash të pafund na takon të merremi, dhe jo me "tradhtinë" e një njeriu të vetëm, me emrin Mirela Manjani, që në fund të fundit, edhe në këtë çast "tradhtie" të saj me ngritjen lart të flamurit të Greqisë në olimpin e atletikës botërore, prap se prap, mua dhe askënd nuk e pengon të shkruajë fjalë për fjalë, këtë lajm:

"Rekordmenia e sotme e Shqipërisë, Mirela Manjani, u shpall më 30 gusht 2003 në Saint Denis të Parisit në Francë, Kampione e Botës për herë të dytë në hedhjen e shtizës për Greqinë, pjesëtare e ekipit kombëtar të të cilës është".

Sepse, nëse e keni harruar, megjithëse kam shkruar disa herë, shqiptarja Mirela Manjani e Greqisë, sot e kësaj dite vazhdon të jetë rekordmene kombëtare e Shqipërisë në hedhjen e shtizës. Si gazetar i vjetër, çka gjithashtu e kam thënë para një viti në faqet e kësaj gazete, në fund të fundit, bëj detyrën e fiksimit të kësaj historie dhe dihet që nuk bëj pjesë në turmën e gazetarëve të vendit tim, të rinj apo të vjetër qofshin, të cilët nuk denjojnë të botojnë thuajse asgjë për titullin më të ri të fituar nga atletja fenomenale shqiptare Mirela Manjani. 

Sepse Mirela Manjani jo vetëm që është shqiptare, por është një atlete shqiptare, ka lindur si atlete shqiptare, është formuar deri në gjysmë të rrugës si një atlete shqiptare, ka fituar jo pak suksese si atlete shqiptare, është njohur në botën ndërkombëtare si atlete shqiptare. 

Temë e vjetër megjithatë...

Detyrohem të përsëris: edhe pse medaljet e mëdha të Manjanit i përkasin Greqisë, historia shqiptare në gjithë këtë periudhë sensacionale të saj, është rrënja, nisma, njohja e madhe. Nuk mund të mohohet prej askujt. Do të ishte një tjetër tradhti më e madhe, madje tradhti ndaj së vërtetës. Sepse jemi edhe ne aty, brenda periudhës fenomenale shqiptaro-greke të hedhjes së shtizës për femra, pjesë e shpalljes të IAAF (Federata Botërore e Atletikës së Lehtë), atë të fillimit të vitit 2001, ku shqiptarja jonë - për fatin tonë përfaqësuese e Greqisë - ishte midis 3 atleteve më të mira të shekullit 20 në hedhjen e shtizës. Ndërkohë që e nis shekullin e 21-të me dy tituj të rinj: atë të Kampiones së Evropës dhe këtë të dytin e Kampiones së Botës. Rrënjët janë historia e saj shqiptare, të cilën ne duhet ta tregojmë e ritregojmë sa herë Mirela na jep rast. Të shtunën në mbrëmbje deri vonë jam marrë me internetin dhe kudo Mirela ishte po ajo, shqiptarja: "Lindur në Durrës të Shqipërisë". Dhe po e botoj përsëri historinë e saj shqiptare, për kujtesë kombëtare, për barazpeshë shpirtërore kombëtare, jo thjesht për "nacionalizëm", por për ndjenjë të vetëdijshme kombëtare, për të luftuar morinë e tradhtinave që përmenda më lart, çka në krahasim me "tradhtinë" e Kampiones "sonë" të Botës, për fat të keq, janë gjigante!



MIRELA MANJANI 

Lindur në Durrës (Shqipëri) më 1976 

Rezultatet e suksesshme me Shqipërinë:

1990: 48.30 m. Rekord kombëtar NEN 14

1991: 54.86 m. Rekord kombëtar NEN 15-16

1993: 54.86 m. Rekord kombëtar NEN 17-18

1994: 57.20 m. Kampione e Ballkanit Juniore

1994: 56.62 m. Kampione e Ballkanit të Rritura

1994: 53.40 m. Finaliste (e 8-ta) e Kampionatit Botëror Juniore

1995: 55.56 m. Finaliste (e 12-ta) e Kampionatit Botëror

1995: 59.36 m. Kampione e Ballkanit Juniore

1995: 57.28 m. Nënkampione e Evropës Juniore

1996: 59.90 m. Medalje Ari në "Bruno Zauli"

1996: 62.46 m. Rekord i Shqipërisë në Alabama 



Dhe mandej historia tjetër, ajo greke e Manjanit, doemos legjendare. Pak e kishim dëgjuar gjatë vitit 2003, ndonëse në Kupën e Europës më 21 qershor 2003 kishte mbërritur në 63.13 metra. Duket se ajo punon në heshtje për muaj të tanë, për të shpërthyer në kohën e duhur në garat e mëdha. Ndonëse siç thotë komenti i IAAF, "asgjë nuk duket ta pengojë atë në një arenë të rëndësishme kampionati - një disiplinë që ndoshta buron prej profesionit të saj të oficeres detare". 

Kësisoj, qysh nga hedhja e parë, në garën e Saint Denis të së shtunës që shkoi, ajo ishte shkatërruese për kundërshtaret e njohura Shikolenko, Narius, Menendez, madje "madhështore" siç përcaktoi komentatori i IAAF, duke mos iu lejuar atyre as edhe një çast kryesimi. Kjo qe psikologjia e Mirela Manjanit, 27 vjeçe më 21 dhjetor 2003, 1.65 metra shtatlartë dhe 65 kilogram peshë trupore, një fizik solid dhe shpërthyes në hudhjen elegante të një stili të formuar qysh në Durrësin e Shqipërisë nga Klubi Sportiv 'Teuta' e Durrësit dhe trajneri i saj shqiptar Petrit Kërtusha, ata që e lindën dhe formuan këtë margaritar të atletikës dhe sportit të botës së sotme moderne së cilës ajo sapo i rrëmbeu edhe një triumf tjetër, këtë të titullit botëror 2003:

1. M. MANJANI / Gre 66.52

2. T.SHIKOLENKO / Rus 63.28

3. S.NERIUS / Ger 62.70

4. M.INBERG / Fin 62.20

5. O. MENENDEZ / Cub 62.19

6. S.BISSET / Cub 60.17

Ky ishte apogjeu i Mirela Manjanit, e cila siç përcaktoi IAAF, "ka një krah hedhës të shpejtë e të fuqishëm, por edhe flokë të gjatë të verdhë dhe tipare helenike prej një perëndeshe të Olimpit, përveç vendlindjes shqiptare. Personifikim i forcës dhe bukurisë".

Dhe prej këtu ajo pasuron historinë e saj sensacionale greke që është kjo:

Titujt e mëdhenj me Greqinë

1999, Sevilje: 67.09 m. Kampione e Botës (Rekord Botëror)

2000, Sydnei: 67.51 m. Nënkampione Olimpike 

2001, Edmonton: 65.78 m. Nënkampione e Botës

2002, Munich: 67.47 m. Kampione e Evropës

2003, Paris, S. Denis: 66.52 Kampione e Botës

Kjo "histori greke" përfaqëson një nga historitë më të rralla të kësaj gare të Greqisë së lashtë, e cituar deri prej një Homeri dhe Taciti. 

Ndodhemi para një qëndrueshmërie të rrallë për një atlete fenomenale nga Shqipëria. Siç e kam pasë thënë me kohë, emri është gjithnjë aty, i skalitur për jetë: Mirela Manjani, lindur në Durrës më 1976 dhe rritur e formuar si atlete e nivelit botëror në Durrësin shqiptar mbi Adriatik, qyteti i Klestonit - kampionit antik të Olimpiadës. Sot e kësaj dite mbajtëse e 4 rekordve kombëtare në hedhjen e shtizës për Shqipërinë: nga mosha 14 deri te të rriturat. Ndoshta është e vetmja atlete në Botë që në të njëjtën kohë - njohur zyrtarisht edhe nga IAAF - është Rekordmene Kombëtare për dy shtete, për dy kombe: Shqipërinë dhe Greqinë!

E pra?

Vazhdojmë të heshtim kësisoj për kampionët Olimpike, Botërorë e Europianë, të cilët i kemi zbuluar, përgatitur e rritur për mjaft kohë vetë ne. Në fund të fundit, pse i bëri Shqipëria sportistë klasi shpejtoi të na i rrëmbente edhe Greqia, për t'i bërë ajo Kampionë të Botës, Olimpikë dhe të Europës! Dhe prapë më duhet të përsëris: Nëse këta sportistë shqiptarë të një fame botërore greke, kanë ra pré e një pjese të shtypit vendas duke arritur deri në deklarata të papranueshme - nëse ato nuk janë sajime - gjesti i parë i tyre do të ishte falje ndaj Shqipërisë - Nënë. Ndërsa ne, për të treguar se jemi atdhetarë, pra jo pseudoatdhetarë - ne që me të drejtë kemi një Teatër "Aleksandër Moisiu" edhe pse vetëm ngaqë aktori i madh ka thjesht një origjinë shqiptare, apo që hidhemi me të drejtë përpjetë kur Maqedonia e quan "Bijë të Maqedonisë" Nënë Terezën, ndonëse duam s'duam, aty është rritë shqiptarja e madhe së cilës shqiptarët e regjimit të Shqipërisë nuk e kanë lejuar të takojë për 40 vjet as nënën e as motrën - banore të Tiranës - nuk ka pra llogjikë që të heshtim kësisoji ndaj këtyre sportistëve të rangut botëror të formuar po prej nesh, në tokën tonë, në stadiumin tonë, me trajnerin tonë, në kampionatet tona, pa mohuar kurrë zotësinë e madhe të Greqisë për t'i ngjitur ata në majat e titujve botërorë.

Do të ishte më mirë që më parë të spastronim këndej pari tradhtinat tona. 

Dhe të përkujtonim ngritjen e parë të ekipit kombëtar shqiptar, që është i ai i atletikës së kohës së Mbretërisë më 1934; t'iu japim shokë Ajet Toskës e Pavllo Mihalit për të ringritur atletikën kombëtare; t'i japim Shqipërisë pistën e atletikës; të marrim përftimet e loterive sportive për sportin kombëtar; të ndalojmë gazetat e televizionet që nuk iu kushtohen sportit kombëtar, por kryesisht atij të huaj; të rindërtojmë sektorin shkencor të sporteve dhe prej këtyre shkencëtarëve nëse qofshin të tillë, të paktën nja dy t'ia japim Federatës së Atletikës për të mbështetur edhe me shkencë rimbëkëmbjen e këtij sporti nobël - ndërsa të tjerët federatave të tjera; që fondet më të mëdha tani për tani Ministria që ka në sigël "Sportin", t'ia japë atletikës; që ne më në fund, të organizojmë një Konferencë Kombëtare për të shpëtuar atletikën kombëtare.

Më 1945 regjimi komunist më tepër me inatin kundër Mbretërisë se sa për përparimin e sportit kombëtar, lëshoi parullën: "Të thyejmë rekordet e Paraluftës!" Dhe i theu. E për këtë i lumtë. Dhe a nuk e kuptojmë vallë, se sa do t'i shërbenim sportit kombëtar, atletikës kombëtare, nëse në këtë gusht 2003 menjëherë pas titullit të dytë botëror të Mirela Manjanit, të lëshonim thirrjen: "Të thyejmë 30 rekordet kombëtare të viteve '80 e më prapa", çka për fat janë të gjithë të shekullit të shkuar?!

Atletika shqiptare kërkon ndërkaq, të hyjë në Shekullin 21. Mendja ta do që ndihet krenare për dy herë Kampionen e Botës, Mirela Manjanin "e saj". Porta për të hyrë në shekullin e ri tek është. Por pa hequr "tradhtinat" që u përmendën në këte shkrim, ne do të mbetemi edhe kushedi për sa kohë te shekulli i kaluar.

----------


## ac/dc

Me te thene te drejten albo kur e pashe parmbreme qe mirela manjani zuri vendin e pare ne hudhje shtize dhe po perfaqesonte greqine gati sa nuk theva televizorin vella,ajo eshte tradhetare per mendimin tim,mallkuar i qofte gjiri i nenes qe ka marre,jam krenar dhe po te isha ne vendin e saj kurre sdo ta lija shqiperine per greqine apo per ndonje shtet tjeter,mallkuar paraja vella se vetem per ate ka ikur,por paraja s'eshte gjithcka ne bote zoti ta jep por dhe ta merr ne ane tjeter...........


Pergezimet e  mia per kete teme te bukur qe ke hapur dhe deshiroj te jete sportisti i fundit qe ka lene shqiperine ,te mos ndodhin me ikje te tilla por te kene nderin qe jan shqiptar dhe te konkurojne per atdheun tone dhe te tyrin !

----------


## ac/dc

per mua mallkuar qofte ajo albo,se ne shqiperi asnje ska vdekur per buke dhe ajo nuk po vdiste per buke qe shkoi ne greqi vella

----------


## jonidapasho

mos i barazoni te gjitha shokeni,

mirela mund te jete e vetmja shqiptare nga atletet greke ketu qe nuk pretendon qe eshte vorioepiriote.

nuk mund ta akuzoj mirelen. Shqiperia nuk i dha ato mundesi qe i takonin.

----------


## BOKE

Nuk e kuptoj pse u hap teme e re, kur e njejta teme eshte hapur nga dikush tjeter me perpara dhe me me shume diskutime. Mund te nderrohej titulli ndoshta.Aq me teper qe  Albo dhe ac/dc kane marre pjese edhe ne ate teme. Nuk besoj se eshte serioze edhe per respekt te antarit qe e hapi i pari.

----------


## ac/dc

sdi gje une vella,pashe se e kishte hapur albo dhe u futa te jepja dhe une mendimin tim,por jam me ty qe duhet respektuar ai qe e hapi temen i pari,kalofshi sa me bukur te gjithe

----------


## glaukus 001

Behu bullgare a ruse moj Mirela po pse greke moj ?!?

A i lexon lajmet vajza apo tani ka aq para sa nuk ka nevoje te lexoje e degjoje me per vendlindjen dhe se si edhe aktori me me EMER SHQIPTAR ne Greqi shkon e merret zvarre nga nje polic i thjeshte grek ...
Te shkoje Mirela nje here e veshur thjesht dhe te ankohet tek zyrat e emigrimit grek dhe te shohim si do trajtohet e pastaj te shikoje perseri nga flamuri grek me ate KRYQIN  e bardhe ne ane ...

Nuk eshte puna se na ''tradhtoi'' vendin se shume prej nesh kemi marre rrugen e kurbetit dhe ajo nenshtetesia nuk na ben automatikisht/shpirterisht shtetas te nje vendi tjeter.
Ne nje fare menyre ajo doli si ''motra'' e Pirros tjeter pasi ne e dime se Greqia na ka borxhe e mekate ashtu sic kemi edhe ne tonat ...

Por nje SPORTISTE e kalibrit boteror si Manjani duhet te shohe pak edhe POLITIKEN SPORTIVE dhe c'perfaqeson politikisht Greqia per interesat shqiptare. Apo mos valle ''per inat te s'ime vjehrre shkoj e flej me mullixhine'' ?!?

Pse nuk e dime ne se sa cope-cope eshte shteti shqiptar dhe se duhet ti kushtoje vemendje TALENTEVE e rekordmeneve. Ja pra se edhe rezultate ka pasur e Qeveria e ka zgjidhur qesen ne disa raste (per futbollistet e peshengritesit ) dhe sikur me teper DURIM e kembengulje do ish arritur qe miliona leke shqiptare ti rezervoheshin edhe Manjanit. Tregoje veten se edhe ne kushte te veshtira e FITO ne emer te KOMBIT qe te rriti se dhe shteti nga nxitja e presioni do te ti jepte ato leke e kushte se NUK JEMI AQ TE VDEKUR JO !!!!... 


Mos te ngaterrojme politiken me sportin por shume emigrante kane alergji/verejtje per menyren se si trajtohen ne shtetin helen dhe nqs je shqiptar e pak patriot nuk valevit nje flamur qe vazhdon te na neperkembe akoma ....

Ja na thoni o shqiptare, kush eshte shteti i fundit i huaj nenshtetas te te cilit do beheshit nqs do kishit fame e rekorde boterore?!?
Apo hajt te behemi greke se jemi afer dhe vijme shpejt e pa probleme nga kufiri ... (po pra)
Puna eshte tek Greqia dhe se si interesat greke jane shtrire mbi ne por nqs ke pak atdhedashuri e KRENARI kombetare do ishte mire te mendohesh 2 here para se te vendosesh se ke flamur do valevisesh dhe nese e MERITON vertet ate valevitje ...

Nuk flas ketu per emigrantet e thjeshte shqiptare se ata nga halli e jeta do behen nenshtetas greke por per ata rekordmene boterore shqiptare qe nuk shohin me larg se afersia familjare gjeografike por duke harruar se TIFOZAT DHE PERKRAHESIT ME TE ZJARRTE I ka pasur e do i kete SHQIPTARE  !!!
Ne e dime se vazhdimisht kemi konkuruar ne sporte me fqinjin ashtu sic dime se helenizmi ka bere si GREKE shume shqiptare te emigruar andej qe nga shekulli 13-14 ...

Le ti gezohet familja se per ta e arriti rekordin ne te tjereve do na shfaqet flamuri grek dhe brenga qe ''humbem'' edhe nje yll tjeter ne krahet adoptuese te fqinjit te pasur...

----------


## XpliCit_dr

Mbiemer Manjani....sma mer menja te jet durrsake tamomce kjo ftyra!
Urime per fitimin, amo te konkurosh per Greket, esht krim!!!
Harom buka Durrsit, mi goce...

----------


## glaukus 001

Te ishte *emigrante e thjeshte* kaperdihej ai muhabet por te jesh SHQIPTARE dhe e famshme biles NUK shtyhet kjo gje ...


Po pse kaq veshtire e kane rekordmenet boterore te kuptoje edhe DHIMBJET e shqiptareve te thjeshte qe kushedi sa here jane keqtrajtuar e neperkembur nga fqinji yne human e fetar ...

Te befshin mire dhrahmite dhe falenderimet greke se per ato kishe ngelur!

----------


## KACAKU

Mirela Manjani del hapur neper kanalet televizive greke dhe mohon plotesisht qe eshte shqiptare.
Madje mua njehere me beri pershtypje kur ajo fliste edhe per forcen e saj duke e krahasuar me forcen e grekeve te lashte.
Tha se ajo si greke qe eshte ka marre trashegim nga grate e lashta greke forcen.
Pra ajo nuk quan vetem veten greke,por edhe te paret e saj mgjs greqishten e flet gjithe gabime.  :shkelje syri: 
Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## FJORIN

> _Postuar më parë nga jonidapasho_ 
> *
> 
> nuk mund ta akuzoj mirelen. Shqiperia nuk i dha ato mundesi qe i takonin.*



E C'FARE DO TRE THUASH TI ME KETE OR LAL.EDHE CA PASTAJ ,SHQIPERIA DHA AQ SA KISHTE MUNDESI .TY PER SHEMBULL  KUR NUK  KA MUNDESI BABAI APO NENA JOTE TE TE JAPI DICKA  << PRINDERIT  me paK fjale >>>> ,DO TE QUASH BABA APO NENE NJE TJETER QE TE JEP DICKA ME SHUME

Jo or lal jo nuk jam ne nje mendim me ty  aq me keq i di shume mire lidhjet midis dy shteteve .

----------


## Albo

Edhe Gjergj Kastrioti u mor nizam ne moshe te re dhe u be Skender ne Anadoll, edhe ai luftoi per flamurin otoman si komandat i ushtrise turke, por Krujen e Tij nuk e harroi. Edhe atij i vinin shqiptaret dhe i luteshin qe te kujtonte memedhene dhe te kthehej, dhe ai i kthente mbrapsht pasi nuk ishte koha e pershtatshme. Ai e mbajti gjithcka perbrenda derisa ne momentin e duhur ai u kthye ne vendlindje.

Nene Tereza gjithashtu, u largua ne moshe te re nga familja e saj per tu bere murgeshe e per te shkuar ne Indi. A thoni e harroi Shqiperine?! Asaj iu mohua te shikonte nenen e motrat pasi Shqiperia u izolua por ajo nuk rreshti te lutej per vendin e saj dhe tu niste letra nenes dhe motres. Asnjehere ajo nuk e mohoi qe gjaku i saj ishte gjak shqiptari.

Gezohuni me suksesin e Manjanit pasi ajo eshte shqiptare. Ato mundesi qe nuk ia ofroi Shqiperia, ia ofroi Greqia. Shqiponja eshte ai zog qe fluturon me lart se cdo zog tjeter dhe asnjehere nuk e humb rrugen per ne folene e vet.

----------


## kristal

Ajo nuk eshte shqipetare dhe nuk ja vlen tia permendim emrin ketu ka kush te flase per te.


kristali

----------

